# R-2 exiting from single means of egress



## princeofpen (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's my question.... Thanks for any,all replies.

R-2 Apartment with 5 apartments per floor accessing what is a single exitway.  An open "breezeway" of type 5 construction with 2 stair flights per floor.  Would you consider this acceptable in meeting T1021.2 of the 09 IBC?  All that being said the stairways are part of protected exit and the building is sprinklered as per 903.3.1.2


----------



## steveray (Sep 12, 2014)

How can the breezeway be part of the protected exit?....You do get 125' with one exit R2 sprinklered now....2012 IBC if there is a way to modify to a newer code...


----------



## steveray (Sep 12, 2014)

TABLE 1014.3 COMMON PATH OF EGRESS TRAVEL

OCCUPANCY  WITHOUT SPRINKLER SYSTEM

 (feet)  WITH SPRINKLER SYSTEM

 (feet)

Occupant Load

≤ 30  > 30

B, Sd 100 75 100a

U 100 75 75a

F 75 75 100a

H-1, H-2, H-3 Not Permitted Not Permitted 25a

R-2 75 75 125b

R-3e 75 75 125b

I-3 100 100 100a

All othersc, f 75 75 75a


----------



## kilitact (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, if it complies with Sec. 1029


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 12, 2014)

Biggest problem in a breezway with two flights of stairs is the seperation of the two exits by a 1/3 of the distance served..... if a sprinklered building.


----------



## princeofpen (Sep 12, 2014)

? 1029?  If it's an R-2 it must have emerg escape.

As far as a protected exit.  Although the ends of the exit passageway are open it is fire separated from the dwelling units.

It would meet the 50 ft (within the dwelling unit as exit access) , this is 09 IBC btw.  The 09 is now where near as clear regarding what became 125 ft of exit access travel distance in 2012.

Larger issue is 4 dwelling units per single exit per floor.  Although this is a 2 stair flight per floor it is all within 1 exit passageway/exit.

I see this as not complying with 09 requirements for number of dwelling units per exit.

Further thoughts???


----------



## princeofpen (Sep 12, 2014)

Builder Bob........... separation of the stairs within a single exit doesn't count in regards to separation at a typical 1/3.  "If" 2 exits were required from the space/floor and connected by say a corridor then the 1/3 comes into play.  And R is always sprinklered so 1/3 would be typically easy to find


----------



## kilitact (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, its an R-2, Table 1021.1, footnote c? Sec. 1021.1 exception 4 if bldg. is provided with fire sprinklers.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 12, 2014)

1016.1

........Where applicable, travel distance on unenclosed exit access stairways or ramps and on connecting stories shall also be included in the travel distance measurement. The measurement along stairways shall be made on a plane parallel and tangent to the stair tread nosings in the center of the stairway .

the way I read 2009 IBC Table 1021.2 is

1st floor maximum travel distance is 75 ft

Second story maximum travel distance is 50 ft

Third story maximum travel distance is 50 ft.

Footnote "c" requires emergency egress windows in order to even have the 3rd story

Maybe you could submit under alternate methods and reference the 2012 IBC with the info as to why the travel distance was increased to 125 ft.


----------



## princeofpen (Sep 13, 2014)

Mtlogcabin ........... totally on point with exit travel distance because this is an open stair not a fully enclosed means of egress..

Take note of the original start of the thread.  5 dwelling units served per floor with 1 exit.  2 flights of stairs in that single exit passageway.

All exit travel distance measurements and lengths aside this still has too many dwelling units per floor being served by a single exit ...........thoughts?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 13, 2014)

POP, I didn't analyze the following if it answer your question but can anyone explain how T1021 works with the occupant load of T1015 where there could be more occupants/bedrooms in one or two dwelling units than four or even six dwelling units?

Can you offer a code modification based on model code not yet adopted?

2015 Section 1021 relocated to new 1006


----------

